# M-Edge Cover vs Original Cover



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

A question for all you M-Edge owners...

I'm thinking of getting a m-edge cover and would like to know how it compares to the original cover.  I know about the leather quality and the kindle being more secure, but I was wondering about more of the specifications:

- Size: Is the m-edge bigger?  How much bigger?
- Weight:  Is the m-edge heavier?  How much heavier?
- In/Out:  If I read my kindle nakie at home but in the cover away, is it easy to get it in and out with the m-edge?

Give me details, people.


----------



## Sioux (Nov 26, 2008)

I have the M-Edge cover and overall I like it a lot better. Having the Kindle secured at all four corners makes a big difference in both keeping it _in_ the cover and in keeping the back battery cover from getting pulled off by that annoying metal tab the original cover has. It's only slightly wider than the original and no longer. Weight is comparable as well. The M-Edge also has pockets inside the front cover and I use them to keep a paper clip handy for the manual system reset this thing needs every couple weeks or so. Beats trying to poke it with an earring when I'm out and about and it freezes.

My biggest complaint about the M-Edge is that the leather edge on the slot on the front where you put the tab in to keep it closed (as opposed to the elastic band the original has) split into several layers, making it all but impossible to slide the tab in and keep it closed. A couple of tries at glueing the layers together without glueing the slot closed fixed that but it's a design flaw they should fix with reinforced stitching or something.

As far as working with the cover, it took a while for the leather corners to soften up but now it goes in and out easily and the upper right corner is fixed with elastic so that it's easy to slip off and turn the radio on and off. The front cover definitely folds to the back more easily than the original so I can read with it in the cover all the time.

My only other complaint is that the dye from the M-Edge cover has rubbed off a bit on the corners of my kindle, dying them faintly red (I have the red M-Edge cover). But I read with it in the cover all the time and only take it out to reset it when it freezes up so I don't care about that.

I also sent one of these covers to a friend for his Kindle and he loves it as well. It was definitely worth buying (unlike those blasted clear screen covers) and I'd recommend one to any Kindle owner who doesn't like the original cover.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Sioux!  And I'm honored to get your first post.  Hope to hear from you more.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Sioux! Thanks for the informative post. Take a minute to introduce yourself over on the welcome board.

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered the red M-Edge cover after using the original cover for a couple days. I was worry that my kindle is not secure in the original cover as soon as I saw it but I wanted to give it a try. But after my kindle fall on to my face while reading on the bed, I decided to buy the M-Edge cover. I knew some people use the velcro with the original cover but I didn't want to stick anything to my kindle. I love the M-Edge cover. It is very secure and I can hold the cover to read. I can reach to on/off switch with no problem, just put my finger inside with cover on. I didn't put the top right corner elastic strip. My kindle was very secure with using only three corner.

Right now, I'm using the Oberon cover. I was a beta tester for the Oberon cover. I didn't like the idea of the velcro at first but after seeing the Oberon cover and using it with the velcro, I had to change my mind about the velcro.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like your spec questions have been answered, so re: getting Kindle in and out, it will be tight at first, but after a little use the case loosens up a bit, and it is not hard to get in and out.  I have the fake leather cover, BTW.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sioux said:


> I have the M-Edge cover and overall I like it a lot better. Having the Kindle secured at all four corners makes a big difference in both keeping it _in_ the cover and in keeping the back battery cover from getting pulled off by that annoying metal tab the original cover has. It's only slightly wider than the original and no longer. Weight is comparable as well. The M-Edge also has pockets inside the front cover and I use them to keep a paper clip handy for the manual system reset this thing needs every couple weeks or so. Beats trying to poke it with an earring when I'm out and about and it freezes.
> 
> My biggest complaint about the M-Edge is that the leather edge on the slot on the front where you put the tab in to keep it closed (as opposed to the elastic band the original has) split into several layers, making it all but impossible to slide the tab in and keep it closed. A couple of tries at glueing the layers together without glueing the slot closed fixed that but it's a design flaw they should fix with reinforced stitching or something.
> 
> ...


Do you have the "older" M-edge cover? I ask b/c I'm wondering if the tab on the new one will be a better quality? Also, can you explain the manual re-set? I've only had my kindle since Halloween and mine hasn't frozen...yet, but I'm wondering what I'll need to do when it does happen. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Do you have the "older" M-edge cover? I ask b/c I'm wondering if the tab on the new one will be a better quality? Also, can you explain the manual re-set? I've only had my kindle since Halloween and mine hasn't frozen...yet, but I'm wondering what I'll need to do when it does happen. Thanks for any help!


There are two ways to do a reset:

Alt-Shift-R

or

open the back cover and stick a paperclip in the little hole that is there. You might have to hold it for a few seconds. If the Kindle doesn't reset, try again with the charger plugged in.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sioux said:


> I have the M-Edge cover and overall I like it a lot better. Having the Kindle secured at all four corners makes a big difference in both keeping it _in_ the cover and in keeping the back battery cover from getting pulled off by that annoying metal tab the original cover has. It's only slightly wider than the original and no longer. Weight is comparable as well. The M-Edge also has pockets inside the front cover and I use them to keep a paper clip handy for the manual system reset this thing needs every couple weeks or so. Beats trying to poke it with an earring when I'm out and about and it freezes.
> 
> My biggest complaint about the M-Edge is that the leather edge on the slot on the front where you put the tab in to keep it closed (as opposed to the elastic band the original has) split into several layers, making it all but impossible to slide the tab in and keep it closed. A couple of tries at glueing the layers together without glueing the slot closed fixed that but it's a design flaw they should fix with reinforced stitching or something.
> 
> ...


Sioux,

Welcome to Kindleboards, congratulations on your Kindle and on your first post!

Thanks for the review on the M-edge. Useful information. Two questions--how long have you had your M-edge? I think I read somewhere that they have addressed the dye rubbing off (crocking) issue. Also, how long had you used it before the tab problem arose? The longevity of the tab is precisely the question one of our members had.

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There are two ways to do a reset:
> 
> Alt-Shift-R
> 
> ...


L, Thank you so much for that information. As always, you are so helpful and I really appreciate it.

Ruby


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not Sioux, but I have the red M-edge, I've had it since July and I too am getting the faint red rub off on the corners, I have the leather one.  The tab slot has not split on mine, but over time I'm noticing the slot is stretching and getting bigger so the tab doesn't hold as securely as it did at first.  I have the Marine Blue on order, it shipped the 11/24 by priority mail, now the USPS shows a delivery date of 12/17. (Glad I didn't pay for the slow shipping!)  I'll see how that goes.  If it rubs off on the corners the same way I'll have purple corners on my Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Any other feedback on the Medge crocking issue?

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got the new M edge and don't like the way it closes, so I went back to the original cover.

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those of you who have accessories that you've decided you don't want, and if you can't for whatever reason send them back, remember we have a For Sale board here.  Your accessory might be just what someone else wants!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I'm not Sioux, but I have the red M-edge, I've had it since July and I too am getting the faint red rub off on the corners, I have the leather one. The tab slot has not split on mine, but over time I'm noticing the slot is stretching and getting bigger so the tab doesn't hold as securely as it did at first. I have the Marine Blue on order, it shipped the 11/24 by priority mail, now the USPS shows a delivery date of 12/17. (Glad I didn't pay for the slow shipping!) I'll see how that goes. If it rubs off on the corners the same way I'll have purple corners on my Kindle.


I would think the possiblilty of color rub off would be the perfect reason for a skin!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I would think the possiblilty of color rub off would be the perfect reason for a skin!


Perhaps, I like the blank off white of the Kindle, reminds me of a book page. The color is under the strap and I don't see it unless I take it out of the cover. I noticed it last night when I had to reboot it for the second time since I got it last April. It still looks better then the dinged up broken spines of paperbacks.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I have decided on the red marbled M-edge cover (with light)... but will wait to order in case I get it as a present (the kid knows I want it so he may get it for me)....


----------



## chelseanne82 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have an M-Edge cover...it is Pebbled black. I would say it is about the same size as the cheap cover that comes with the Kindle but it is a tiny bit bigger. It is definitely thicker than the original Kindle case and is sturdier. I feel much better having my Kindle in the new M-edge case. I find it easy to get in and out of the case and I haven't had any problems. 
My mom just got a Kindle (after Oprah's endorsement of course) and I will be getting her an M-edge case for Christmas.


----------



## Sioux (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to get back here, work has been distracting and I forgot.  To answer some of the questions others left for me, I got the M-Edge cover in September and I believe they have since modified it.  The tab slot split after about 4 months of use and since I glued it with elmers (using toothpicks as spacers to keep from gluing it shut...) it hasn't had a problem since.

As far as the need to reset goes, this seems to be something some people experience all the time, as I do, and something others never see at all.  I have to do this every couple weeks.  It may be related to me trying to get it to do something at just the wrong time. I have a 2 GB SD card in it, but the need to reset happened before that.  One pretty much surefire way to get it to lock is to let the battery drain all the way to dead.  But I also get it if I'm along doing nothing in particular, so I can't figure out the trigger.

I still like the cover, except that the hinge has softened up a lot and I wish it had stayed a bit more rigid.  But I can live with that since my Kindle doesn't dump out of this thing the way it did with the original cover and the back cover never comes off either.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I use the original kindle cover or make my own makeshift covers out of other cheap cases and buys. college budget for ya. lol


----------



## holmes4 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have the black, original design M-Edge "executive" cover, purchased in July.  I have had no problems at all with cracking or splitting of the leather and I prefer its tab design to the newer version.  I have not seen another cover style I would prefer (including the Oberon.)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

holmes4 said:


> I have the black, original design M-Edge "executive" cover, purchased in July. I have had no problems at all with cracking or splitting of the leather and I prefer its tab design to the newer version. I have not seen another cover style I would prefer (including the Oberon.)


Take a look at the Noreve's they are as good if not better then the original M-edges.


----------



## holmes4 (Dec 26, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Take a look at the Noreve's they are as good if not better then the original M-edges.


I did just take a look, and while the style of the Noreve is nice, I don't like the design. It appears to rely on the standard cover's slide-in mount and it has a snap closure around the back. The M-Edge cover holds the Kindle in place firmly without resorting to Velcro. I'm not saying it's bad, but it's not for me. Perhaps if I was interested in being more fashionable with my Kindle, I'd think differently.


----------

